
Show HN: Aurel – Beautiful, Subscription-Free Journal - chancemehmu
https://apps.apple.com/in/developer/akshat-jagga/id953402430
======
chancemehmu
Hi,

College student here who was surprised how much journalling apps cost so I
decided to build one myself! It’s completely free, and will NEVER have a
subscription model in the future. I would greatly appreciate any feedback from
the community as I will be updating it constantly in the coming months.

P.S- Your data is encrypted at our servers and syncs across all your devices.

Here is the link to the app -

Play Store -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.akshatjagg...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.akshatjagga.aurel)

App Store - [https://apps.apple.com/in/app/aurel-journal-mood-
tracker/id1...](https://apps.apple.com/in/app/aurel-journal-mood-
tracker/id1522198596)

